# Coffee Lotion Bars



## Stacykins (Feb 22, 2009)

So, I've been dying to make lotion bars, and finally got the chance today! I had to improvise a double boiler for melting beeswax and stuff, but it was done in the end! Please excuse the poor pictures, they are from my camera phone and not as crisp and clear as they could be. 

 I used:
6 oz beeswax 
4 oz coffee butter 
2 oz macadamia oil 
2 oz jojoba oil 
4 oz babassu oil

Still liquid and golden! They smell great, it is the coffee butter in 'em methinks. They smell just like a fresh cup of coffee. Not too strong, but very delicious and wonderful! I added no EO or FO






I used rose shaped molds

















I made many more than I need, so friends will be getting some if they'd like 'em. Buuut, they feel great on my skin. Not too oily or hard, nice and silky. Is perfection *purrs* which is great because this was the first time I've made lotion bars! I had gotten some from Chagrin Valley Soap, so I at least had something to compare them to. Not that it seems too hard to screw up. 

I am so glad they turned out nice! Most are roses from a mold I bought. I didn't take pictures of the ones in the shape of a 1/4 cup measuring cup I used too, since I was impatient for the ones in the mold to harden in the fridge. 

Thanks for looking


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 22, 2009)

Those are perfect for Mother's day![/list]


----------



## Stacykins (Feb 22, 2009)

Indeed! My Mom definitely wants a few! She really likes coffee scented things, so it is an instant win. 

Now I need to get a tins from WSP to make them look pretty.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 22, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## topcat (Feb 23, 2009)

Gorgeous!  I wouldn't have thought of rose shapes......very pretty!

Tanya


----------



## heartsong (Feb 23, 2009)

*x*

very nice job, and thank you for the recipe!  i have seen coffee butter, but haven't had the chance to play with it.  now i'll take a whack at it!


----------



## Deda (Mar 17, 2009)

I can only imagine how great those must smell...


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 18, 2009)

They do smell wonderful! I keep one in a small round tin in my pocket to use during the day, and I must resist smelling my hands since they smell deliciously like coffee after applying it! 

If only the smell of coffee could replace a nice fresh cup of the stuff! Still need my morning addiction


----------



## rszuba (Mar 18, 2009)

oh, did hear you have overstock. i would be glad to take some off your hands,lol ,very lovely.


----------



## Deb (Aug 27, 2009)

sorry for bumping this but those look gorgeous!


----------



## Dixie (Sep 4, 2009)

So cute! Sounds like a fabulous recipe!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

They are so pretty and the recipe sounds wonderful .

Kitn


----------



## sygrid (Oct 1, 2009)

Those look great, I would love to try the coffee butter, my suppliers up here don't seem to have it, could you let me know who does?

Thanx

Sygrid


----------



## twilightluver (Oct 1, 2009)

those do look great!!


----------



## rupertspal42 (Oct 4, 2009)

one more thing to ad to my to do list!!


----------

